# Kenmore sewing machine



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I was just given a Kenmore sewing machine, does anyone know how to find out what model numbers were made by Janome.

The one I have is, 385.1278180.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

it's by Janome. the 385 is the designator


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Angie, that's nice to know. It is a little noisy but it sews good.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

I just picked up an older Kennmore as well at a yard sale. It's a Stitch 6, or something like that. The lady I bought it from said it was her mothers and that she sewed with it until she passed a few years ago. It seems to run well, but I'm having trouble with the bobbin tension. I can get a manual if I pay for it, but I'm hoping I don't have to. Is anyone familuar with this machine?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Jan, go to Life Management: Everything just got easier - ManageMyLife.com that's where I downloaded my manual free. It's a sears site I believe. Anyway there is a place where you enter your model number.

Every where I went you had to pay, this site you don't.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Mine was sewing good until I ran out of bobbin thread. After I rewound the bobbin and tried sewing again it makes a grinding noise. I tried putting a drop of oil on the bobbin race but it acts like it is rubbing on something, and the stitch is not a pretty as it was. I'm using the same bobbin as I was using before.

Any ideas?


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

Great site Ruby. Thanks for the link


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Ruby, is the bobbin seated correctly? Some machines are picky, and the bobbin goes in just a certain way. Try flipping it around.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I switched the bobbin case out with my New Home and it seems to be ok now. The case in the Kenmore didn't seem to lock in good.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Who here uses rotary cutters? I read on a forum and can't remember if it was this one or another one where someone was using the blades from Lowes for I think it was carpet cutters or tile cutters. But I don't know what they are called.

My blades are dull and they are so expensive. I think the ones the person was talking about was like 2 or 3 for a dollar or so.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Lowes, Home Depot, Harbor Freight, Rotary carpet cutters. I think a pair was $2 or $3


----------

